# GT Borrego



## nobike (18. Dezember 2003)

da Epple/GT nicht mehr mitspielt, machen wir halt ein GT Fan Forum draus  

Neben dem Timberline Rahmen, der fast wie neu ist, hab ich noch einen Borrego erbeutet. Darüber ist aber fast nix zu finden. Naja ist ja auch egal. Jedenfalls warten lauter Bontrager Teile auf ihn nur die Schaltungs- und Bremsenfrage ist noch nicht geklärt.


----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2003)

Das Borrego ist gute Mittelklasse, also kein Schrott! Hier ein Scan aus dem 1993er USA-Katalog, da war es noch mit Suntour-XC-Expert ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2003)

...und ein Bild aus dem 1996er Deutschland-Katalog. Borrego mit LX/STX-Mix:


----------



## nobike (19. Dezember 2003)

.... ohne kingmoe machen   ... vielen Dank.

Shimano kommt mir nicht dran. Da such ich mir lieber was von Suntour oder Sram auch wenns nicht so ganz zeitgenössisch wird. Ein Bild wirds erst nach Weihnachten geben, hab zuviel zu tun momentan.


----------

